# This will be my next toy!!!!



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.arsenalfirearms.com/products/af-2011-a1-double-barrel-pistol

Nothing else needed to say!!! Period!!!! 
Well except that Troy aka Artic Cid sent me this link!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2013)

HUH?? You've been talking to Troy? Whats the price on this beauty


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Never mind, out of my league..

1


AF2011-A1.45 ACP

Blue with Walnut Grips, Fixed Sights 

$ 4400.00


2


AF2011-A1.38 Super

Blue with Walnut Grips, Fixed Sights 

$ 4400.00

3


AF2011-A1.45 ACP

Stainless, Rubber Grips, Adj. Sights

$ 4950.00

4


AF2011-A1.38 Super

Stainless, Rubber Grips, Adj. Sights

$ 4950.00

5


AF17850-DB


The Texan Leather Rig (Tan)


 
$ 410.00
6


AF2155-DB


Leather Holster (Tan/Black)


 
 $ 125.00 
7


AF18307-DB


Double Magazine Pouch (Tan/Black)


 $ 72.00 

8


AF17612D-DB


Leather Belt-Double Tongue (Tan)


 $ 91.00 

9


AF17612-DB


Leather Belt (Tan/Black)


 $ 86.00 

10


TFGSG-2011


Aircraft Alloy Security Case with lock. For transport and display. Satin Gold Edition.


 $ 1750.00 

11


TFGSB-2011


Aircraft Alloy Security Case with lock. For transport and display.


 
 $ 550.00 
12


2018L/4688


Double lock Security Case with cleaning kit.


 
 $ 125.00


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2013)

How does this help anyone make wine????????????


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 25, 2013)

Protecting the wine cellar.


----------



## novalou (Jan 25, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> Protecting the wine cellar.



Yep, when the s**t hits the fan, gotta bd ready and defend your drink!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 25, 2013)

Kinda redefining "Double Tap"

RR


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 25, 2013)

> Protecting the wine cellar.



Now that's funny Stuff!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2013)

Its about the only thing that will keep Terry and Julie out of your Cellar folks!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Its about the only thing that will keep Terry and Julie out of your Cellar folks!!!


----------



## galen1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like it. But it's such a specialty type of gun, I'd be afraid you couldn't get your money back out of it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 25, 2013)

Only takes protecting your family just once to be well worth it in my book!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

It would be so cool to take to the town dump and shooy but probably couldn't afford too many rounds.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2013)

Its just standard .45 rounds Dan. The ammo isn't that bad, the price of that gun, though is insane. At that price I'll just Duct tape two Limbers together! LOL.


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Its about the only thing that will keep Terry and Julie out of your Cellar folks!!!


 
Hey, don't be too sure about that!!!!


----------



## Arne (Jan 26, 2013)

Shucks, thought I was gonna see a pic of a brand new fishin boat. Anyway that thing outta help keep the ammo companies in business. And what is the ol Klondiker up to? Tell him he ought to come see us a bit more often. Arne.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 26, 2013)

Wade feel free to move to Texas. Y'all come!


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Its about the only thing that will keep Terry and Julie out of your Cellar folks!!!




Never,,,never underestimate the power of the minds of two women!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Terry0220 said:


> Never,,,never underestimate the power of the minds of two women!!


 ...or their toys!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

What did you think I meant?


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 26, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> What did you think I meant?



LOL,,,with you one never knows!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> What did you think I meant?


Well I umm........ ummmm....... oh never mind!


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Well I umm........ ummmm....... oh never mind!



You better say "oh nevermind". . I'm thinking you just need to go to the corner!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2013)

Can I take the pic of that hottie to the corner with me?


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 26, 2013)

probably too heavy and definately too expensive. 

This is more my speed:
http://www.gunauction.com/State/Pennsylvania_Gun_Auctions.htm


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Well I umm........ ummmm....... oh never mind!




I think i better keep my mouth shut on this one


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 26, 2013)

Too many likes...lol...thanks for starting this thread Wade!


----------



## kh54s10 (Jan 26, 2013)

If you want one you better buy it soon while you still can.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2013)

Im just kidding. I cant even afford a furnace for my house yet!!!! Thank God I worked my arse off all summer and fall cutting and splitting wood but thats depleting pretty fast. I really hope this cold front goes away and stays away!


----------

